# Problem mit GTR Evolution



## SteffDN (1. Juli 2009)

Servus

und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem.
Ich habe letzte Woche mein System neu aufgesetzt und seit dem läuft GTR- Evolution im Online Modus sehr schlecht. Ich habe mir Fraps besorgt um zu testen wie viel FPS ich habe und erschreckend war das ich Oflline auf einen konstanten wert von 80-100 komme mit vollem Fahrerfeld. Im Onlien Modus habe ich am Anfang um die 100-135 FPS die werden aber dann Kontenuirlich weniger bis ich dann zum schluß nach 1 Stunde fahren auf nur noch 18-20 FPS komme.
Denn PC habe ich seit Januar und war erstmal erschrocken das ich da nur einen Lüfter am Motherboard hatte sonst nix. BIn dann fix zum Computerladen gegangen und habe mir 2 weitere Lüfter geholt seit dem ist die Temperatur der Grafikkarte um 25°C gefallen.

Hier mal kurz eine Übersicht wie Temperaturen im moment sind. Die habe ich über Everest heraus gefunden.

Motherboard....................................43 °C  (109 °F)
CPU...............................................51 °C  (124 °F)
1. CPU / 1. Kern...............................49 °C  (120 °F)
1. CPU / 2. Kern...............................43 °C  (109 °F)
MCP...............................................67 °C  (153 °F)
PWM..............................................50 °C  (122 °F)
GPU Diode........................................49 °C  (120 °F)
Graka...............................................60 °C


Zum Pc selber

-CPU Typ                                           DualCore AMD Athlon 64 X2, 3000 MHz (15 x 200) 6000+       -Motherboard Name                                  Abit A-N68SV  (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)       
-Motherboard Chipsatz                              nVIDIA nForce 7xxx-6xx, AMD Hammer
-Grafikkarte                                       NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT  (1024 MB) 
-3D-Beschleuniger                                  nVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT       
-Monitor                                           Asus VW202  [20" LCD]  (85LMQS028292) 
-Netzwerkkarte                                     Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC  (192. [ TRIAL VERSION ])
-Arbeitsspeicher 4096 MB DDR2 PC-533 
-Betriebssytem XP Professinal
- Arcor 16000

Wäre Super wenn mir da einer helfen könnte.
Wenn Ihr weitere Angaben braucht dann nur posten werde Sie dann liefern

Gruß
Steff


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (1. Juli 2009)

moin,

ich spiele auch gtr evo und hätte da mal nen paar anregungen an dich:
-versuch mal mit dem tool "cpu control" die gtr evo engine zum dualcore betrieb zu übereden. die engine ist nämlich stark singlethreaded im race(hebt die minimalframes ungemein. menüs schon sind multitreaded^^)
-besorg dir doch mal ne grafikkarte und nimm lieber nur 512mb ram und nen hochwertigeren chip als 1gb vram mit ner billo karte(sieht schöner aus und mit höherer bandbreite hat man weniger ruckler auf nen 20"er)
-besorge dir vielleicht mal ddr2 800mhz riegel, die kosten 50€(2x2gb) selbst von corsair und beschleunigen ramzugriffe nicht wenig in rennsimulationen. (bei nachlade rucklern)

dein system reicht zwar für offline rennen aber im online modus steigt die last wegen desync,etc. immer mehr.


----------

